# I'm 25 years old and have lived with IBS since I was 11



## Guest (Jan 15, 2001)

I'm 25 years old and have lived with IBS since I was 11. It was inconvenientthen and only got worse after having children. That's when I experiencedthe first bouts of explosive and incredible pain, only to be told ithad to be psychosomatic. ( I really loved That) I was finally diagnosedwith IBS-D after seeing the 4th GI specialist and given someprescrictions for maintence which of course didn't work for long. ThenLotronex came and it was wonderful, it didn't help the painful crampingbut it stopped the diarrehea completly, no accidents, no explosives, nomore embarresment or running and praying to make it in time. I was ableto see a full movie without leaving,and go on field trips with the kids.I went to Sea World 3 times since March, and finally took a crosscountry drive this past June. Lotronex was wonderfull, I want it back.I take 2 pills per day (in combination with Xanax and Haponal) and haveabout 17 days left and trying to stretch it when I can. For me stresstends to make my ptoms worse, so this situation does not help any. Idread the loss of freedom, and trying to explain why Mommy can't go offanymore, something kids just don't understand.Jennifer


----------

